# RIP - Luna



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Today I lost Luna my Siamese and I'm totally gutted.

She was the second generation of my Siamese breeding and the last of my line as she never produced a litter. So as a breeding queen, she was useless! She barely won anything on the showbench, so as a show cat she was useless! BUT as a family pet she excelled and she found her own form of fame as a PAT cat, visiting the elderly in homes and being used in occupational therapy with accident and stroke victims.

She had many health problems throughout her life and two 'near death' experiences before she was 4 weeks old, (embarrasingly one was my fault within minutes of her being born!) resulting in my registering her as "Feorag Kamikaze Kate" as I was sure she was on a death wish, even at that stage in her life! She suffered recurring polyps on one of her eardrums, resulting in her having that eardrum removed and the earhole stitched up when she was 2 year old and for the last couple of years suffered badly from rhinitis/sinusitis, which involved having to have regular steroid injections to help her breathing.

2 weeks ago she had a bad attack and the steroid injection didn't help. She developed an injection site lump which meant that the injection wasn't at its best effectiveness and then a scratch on her eye caused a major eye infection. I think this was just too much for her to fight.

She stopped eating last Tuesday and was barely drinking resulting in her become dehydrated and her condition worsening. Yesterday I took her to the vets and asked for her to be put on a drip because she was dehydrated. She came home for the evening on the understanding that she would have to go back on the drip today, but she still wasn't eating or drinking, so I knew last night what decision I would have to make this morning, as I will not prolong an animal's suffering and I knew last night that it was time.

When my vet saw her this morning he agreed that the deterioration was not good at all. Her lungs were beginning to get congested, whereas a week ago when he examined her, her lungs were totally clear and the congestion was confined to the upper respiratory tract. He could feel nodules on her kidneys which were telling him that her kidneys were failing and he agreed with me that the kindest thing was to let her go. 

She was only 11 year old last month, not old for a cat. My other cats have all lived to 15 and 17 until this year when I lost Roscoe, again very suddenly to liver and kidney failure and he too was only 11.

Now I'm left struggling to understand how I've lost 2 of my youngest cats, both of them only 11 year old, within 6 months of each other - it's just not right!! They should have had years more ahead of them both.

And how I'm going to get to sleep without her head beside mine on the pillow where she has slept almost all her life and live in a Siamese/Oriental-less house I just don't know!!

Edit: I forgot to mention we called her Luna because she was such a lunatic!


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this, whenever you post I always look at her pic and go ahhhh shes beautiful. I have called one of my baby rats after her too. I hope you are ok but I know you are likely not :grouphug:

RIP Luna


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im so sorry 
look at her beautiful big ears and look at that nose!
stunning cat. stunning.

r.i.p little one.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She was such a beautiful cat, Eileen. It's so glaringly obvious how much she (and Roscoe) mean to you and I am so sorry you've had to lose another...  We are all here for you should you need us {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Beyond the Rainbow*


As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade.
I saw a wonderous image then of a place that's trouble-free
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful--lush and green and wide!
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be!
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
That this place is truly wondrful, then a bright Glow pierced the night.
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.
For although we may not be together in the way we used to be,
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.


RIP Luna
If you need to talk Eileen you know where I am


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

reading what has been said by ferog about luna an the poem that shell195 added i am blubbing 

im so sorry for the loss of your precious kitty 


RIP luna


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

that story and then the poem made me cry 

it sound like she had a wonderfull 11years with you and you should remeber the good times 

RIP 
Little one
R>I>P


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Eileen I'm so sorry for your loss. Know that even though she was only 11, she had ten times that many years in love. RIP Luna, beautiful girly run free.


----------



## GD1976 (Aug 2, 2009)

*So Sorry*

I am so so sorry about your beautiful Luna,,she was a beautiful girl,and sounded fantastic.
RIP Luna

xxx


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry, Eileen.
RIP Luna.
x


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear for your loss that cat looks genuinely amazing, im not just saying this that cat looks wikid, RIP


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

R.I.P Luna You Stunner x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh Eileen, I am so so sorry. I send love & hugs your way hun.

R.I.P Luna - what a gorgeous example of the breed you were! xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of you Eileen. RIP Luna, you were truly a beautiful girl xxxx

Jo


----------

